# On screen buttons



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

My brother's Incredible finally died so he bought a Thunderbolt off of eBay. Seller said the screen and home, search, back, menu buttons didn't work. He bought a new screen and replaced it. Now the screen works but the buttons still do not. I thought I read somewhere a month or two ago about an app that simulates the hardware buttons on screen. I just can't remember the name of the app. Can someone point me/us in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.smart.swkey

It's for root (most are) but it's a step in the right direction if this is what you're looking for. Some features work without root but I couldn't tell you what they would be on your device.


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes thank you. That's what I was looking for. My brother thanks you to. He can use this thunderbolt now.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad to of been a help. I try to as much as possible. It would suck to have a device and not be able to use it...


----------

